# Magicshine flood lens, new optics



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

for myself, I like more of a smooth spread, *flood lens* for the handlebar

did some beam shots to show the difference.
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page1/index.html

I'am trying to come up with a better mtb light,
but it's very hard, as such, wanted to improve
existing lights with cables , adapters and lenses.

If you think this effort is good, or are interested in a lens,
please post, contact me, let me know.
Since I need to order these custom lenses, in large quantities from the mfg,
it is not that easy.
Rob


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I will bite 
these are exactly what I am looking for but
You probably should buy a classified ad Or this post might be considered SPAM and might get deleted


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks, did that,

but also need to see, any interest.
so please post here.

I can't buy those 1 at a time, so it's hard to help you out,
because I don't ride with MS, and I don't need 100-3000 pieces.
so this is a service to MTB riders.

thanks, Rob



Rakuman said:


> I will bite
> these are exactly what I am looking for but
> You probably should buy a classified ad Or this post might be considered SPAM and might get deleted


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

now that you have bought a ad what are your shipping costs to Southern Cal.
I know I would buy a few , you should have no problem selling at least 100+ via this website


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

For what it's worth, a lot of people are going to like those lenses. I don't own a MS but if I did I would definitely consider buying one or more of those lenses if they were easy to get hold of.

For added flood the flood lens could be very useful. Personally I like the elliptical lens. Mounted low I think it could have an interesting effect. Not sure I like this so called, "euro-spot". However it would look better if used with a single die emitter like the XM-L. Besides, can't be too long before there is an XM-L version of the MagicShine. Need I say, when or if that happens I just might buy one.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

$11 , including shipping, in USA / canada.
for flood lens

for europe , €15

for the other lenses, spot, wide, request to be put on waiting list.



Rakuman said:


> now that you have bought a ad what are your shipping costs to Southern Cal.
> I know I would buy a few , you should have no problem selling at least 100+ via this website


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

I would like to try the flood lense for $11 shipped. Where do I order from?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

to order direct , 
use contact form on my site http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page2/page2.php
then I'll check how many left, and send email for paypal , 
currently use pp, unless you want to send me check or mo.

thanks, Rob


norcom said:


> I would like to try the flood lense for $11 shipped. Where do I order from?


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

I thinking of buying a couple is that the flat rate price or can you combine shipping on multiples and get a per unit price + x amount for shipping


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

for 2x lenses, $11 + $6 = $17

max of 2x lens per order. only have 23 , and takes 6 weeks to get more.



Rakuman said:


> I thinking of buying a couple is that the flat rate price or can you combine shipping on multiples and get a per unit price + x amount for shipping


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

got some flood lenses ordered will give review when i get them, Thanks Rob if they are anything like the beamshots they should really spread things out, i was about to sand blast some lenses to try to get the same effect.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

how much for the eliptical shipped to florida usa? and are all of these simple to install?

thanks


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

same price.

but for elliptical, you need to preorder , non left.

installation notes:
- make sure the lamp head is not hot !
- unscrew the front ring, watch, that you don't drop the front glass
- take the reflector out and replace with new optic lens
- screw the front ring, including glass back.

for the elliptical, when you screw in the front, it will rotate,
due the o-ring inside, but you do need to lineup the lens.
recommend, to use some grease on the orings, and thread.
I just use cheap thermal paste on the thread, and a dab on the orings.
when you screw it in, to hold the glass with your thumb, to prevent rotating.
there is also the option, to just , stick them in with the foam-glue fastener, already attached, to prevent rotating, but most, like to change as easy as possible, without any residue afterwards.

to preorder, use contact form on my site.
I won't send payment request, till I have them in stock.



nick d said:


> how much for the eliptical shipped to florida usa? and are all of these simple to install?
> 
> thanks


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

thanks for clarifying!I wanted to make sure I didn't have to make any permanent changes too the light head incase I wanted too change back for some reason.

I think this will work good for me cause I'm running 2 ms on the bars, might be cool to have one stock and one flood or elliptical.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

here is a link, with some pictures

http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page1/page3/index.html ,

for 2 MS on handlebar, even the euro spot, and soft combination is cool.
since the soft is covering up the the spot, and in the woods, you would not notice,
this , like on a wall. 
and the euro spot, looks cooler, than just the reflector.
right now I have only one MS for testing.
mtb off-road, 1x soft/flood, 1x euro spot, that's what I ride,
except with MC-E, better bin, not MS, better color.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

sent you an email, ill give the soft/flood lenses a shot. 
thanks
nick


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Just ordered 2 soft lenses for my dual MS900s. Will post impressions after riding with all combos.

Thanks Rob.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I think the Euro Spot looks real good for helmet - about double the size of the original spot which is exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update: orders shipped, ( before 01-02-2011,placed)

I'll try to get some euro spot lenses.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

funny thing popped up, un my webstats page
shenzhen, china looks like somebody is looking at the lenses.
well, good thing these are not made in china, but that has never stopped them.
probably get another international order, wink, wink, cheers, Rob


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

rschultz101 said:


> funny thing popped up, un my webstats page
> shenzhen, china looks like somebody is looking at the lenses.
> well, good thing these are not made in china, but that has never stopped them.
> probably get another international order, wink, wink, cheers, Rob


 Rob they will probable have these knocked off within a couple of weeks get it while you can.
I'm looking forward to getting mine those should be great,a flood on the bars on spot on the helmet best of both worlds, Your price is more than fair.
Thanks again


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

gticlay said:


> I think the Euro Spot looks real good for helmet - about double the size of the original spot which is exactly what I'm looking for.


True, but judging from the wall shot photo it looks like the Euro spot lens magnifies the cross pattern artifact of the 4-die emitter ( P-7 in this case ). Still, if its cheap it's worth a shot. You might not notice the artifact when used on the trail.


----------



## Sebastian78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Just ordered and paid for two lenses from you Rob. The Soft Lens for bikeriding and the Elliptical for skiing. Will post my experience here after I have tried them!

OT: In the future, the Shenzhen will make genetic copies of people cheaper than raising a kid on your own!


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> update: orders shipped, ( before 01-02-2011,placed)
> 
> I'll try to get some euro spot lenses.


got email confirmation last night :thumbsup:


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> True, but judging from the wall shot photo it looks like the Euro spot lens magnifies the cross pattern artifact of the 4-die emitter ( P-7 in this case ). Still, if its cheap it's worth a shot. You might not notice the artifact when used on the trail.


He had 1 pc so I ordered up the soft and the euro spot. I'll give the euro spot a shot. It can't be worse than the stock beam with the too-tight spot and black rings.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

BTW, did mine ship out?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

It's my son's birthday. so tomorrow , I will notify.

spot, wide, and flood, you can preorder, they are on the way. ETA next week.

need to get more packaging stuff, labels, etc.

if the works, cable adapter to tamiya, 
so you can connect a 7.2V, 8.4V RC NimH battery, 
have an alternative.
other stuff in the works, 
- 2 cell battery for helmet use, 2:15 hr runtime, for racing. waterproof.
- new charger , ~ $70 - $350 , not the cheap stuff, so don't ask.
- 6-10 cell battery, for dual , triple setup.
- USB adapter, when you not riding, you can charge your itouch, iphone, android phone,
or GPS with it, or with a cable splitter on the trail.
- backup battery, small 
new stuff, waiting list / pre-order via contact form, include address / phone.
cheers, Rob



gticlay said:


> BTW, did mine ship out?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> It's my son's birthday. so tomorrow , I will notify.
> 
> spot, wide, and flood, you can preorder, they are on the way. ETA next week.
> 
> ...


cool keep the gadgets comin:thumbsup:


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update: sold out, next ETA 01-11-2010
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page1/index.html
new prices too, due all those pesky little charges nibbling.
I'am an engineer not a bean counter,...

for the ones, don't want to buy me a coffee ,
use code: forums.mtbr to get $2 off
and I get jelled at, having 15 empty monster cans, under my desk,....
as usual , for stuff you'd like to burn some cash, and are tired to dig for it,
request custom stuff. 
like you'r ne downhiller, and want 6000 lumen,
with 3 modes, high beam, low beam , flame thrower.
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com Rob


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

shipped out today. Email send with notification.
let know once you get it. thanks, Rob



gticlay said:


> BTW, did mine ship out?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

got mine today! install was easy, and there was a noticeable difference in the beam, much wider with almost no hot spot. gonna take take some pics later. 

does anyone know the standard camera settings for beam shots?


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

nick d said:


> does anyone know the standard camera settings for beam shots?


The very first post in *this thread*.


----------



## Lost Biker (Jun 7, 2009)

Do these lens work on the Gemini Titan?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

take the reflector out,
measure it, diameter, and height.

take a picture from the inside, without reflector.
use contact from on http://mtbl.robs-x.com
I'll reply, and you can attach the picture.

for all others, send me a pre-order request.
I'll let you know, if available, and that it fits.

oh, are they different flavor gemini ones ? or just 1 model ?
thanks, Rob



Lost Biker said:


> Do these lens work on the Gemini Titan?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

*backyard beamshots with new optics*

ok this is my first attempt of beamshots. i used two 5 mode magicshines, both with the canister style batteries, both fully charged and on high.

camera settings:
iso 100
f4
shutter 6 seconds
wb daylight

lens not zoomed at all

camera: nikon d200 with tamron 15-70

chairs are about 10' apart, fence about 50' from the lights.

#1 two flood










#2 one flood










#3 one stock










#4 one flood one stock










#5 two stock










magicshine with stock lens










magicshine with no lens










magicshine with flood lens










pic #1 of flood lens










pic #2 of flood lens










judge for yourself, and i apologize if the background, pics etc are not up to mtbr standards.

my personal opinion is that some combo of flood and spot combo would look best. looking forward to getting a euro spot to go one of the floods.

nick


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

one thought i had, with this type of lens would it be of any benifit to coat the outer cone shaped area with a reflective material that would bounce light back into the honeycomb front part instead of getting lost inside the lighthead?

just a thought...


----------



## norcalchico (Dec 25, 2006)

Lost Biker said:


> Do these lens work on the Gemini Titan?


Should work. The housings are the same size


----------



## tyrion (Nov 24, 2010)

I rode with the flood reflector last night. No beamshots, but it does really light up everthing close in, which is what I was looking for. Paired with an inexpensive DX torch on my helmet it was a nice combo. 

If riding with just one light, I would stick to the regular reflector. But for a MS on the bar combined with some other longer range light, the flood reflector is very nice.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Nick, thanks for the time taken to produce and share these night shots! :thumbsup: 

Hard to tell from the pics alone, but it seems the soft/flood just cancels out the hot spots on the stock lenses, not really that much difference in terms of peripheral spill intensity (unlike the wall shots linked at the beginning of thread). I'm sure in person the differences would be more noticeable.

My double soft/flood lenses should be in next week. As you mentioned, I suspect a single soft/flood coupled with another elliptical lens on the bar in conjunction with at least 400L spot on the helmet might the better combo.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Seems like a 2 MS 900 with flood lenses on the bar would be awesome coupled with a helmet spot.

Edit to add: I bought a flood and the last euro spot so maybe I'll get those up and running soon.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

Chromagftw said:


> Nick, thanks for the time taken to produce and share these night shots! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hard to tell from the pics alone, but it seems the soft/flood just cancels out the hot spots on the stock lenses, not really that much difference in terms of peripheral spill intensity (unlike the wall shots linked at the beginning of thread). I'm sure in person the differences would be more noticeable.
> 
> My double soft/flood lenses should be in next week. As you mentioned, I suspect a single soft/flood coupled with another elliptical lens on the bar in conjunction with at least 400L spot on the helmet might the better combo.


no prob:thumbsup: im looking forward to testing out the floods on some tight twisty singletrack, that was the weakness of the stock lenses with the hot spot. and yes, in person the floods do look very nice.



gticlay said:


> Seems like a 2 MS 900 with flood lenses on the bar would be awesome coupled with a helmet spot.
> 
> Edit to add: I bought a flood and the last euro spot so maybe I'll get those up and running soon.


i was thinking the same thin so i ordered a lighthead from geomangear(going to build a battery pack), as soon as i can get my hands on a eurospot lense ill put it on the helmet and keep the two floods on the bars. ill take another series of shots when i get that set up.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

please post, what you got, 1 or 2 lights, handle bar, helmet ,..
and what do you want, less spot, more spot, wide, etc

trying to improve mtb lights and more. Rob
http://www.mtbL-Robs-X.com


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update: *soft,wide,euro spot* lenses are in.

*Bike Ray-II* 
the MS lenses, do not fit. pre-order.
I'll update beam-shots, price once available.
*Gemini Titan*, not yet in, end of week.
*Lupine Tesla* , on request.
*MJ-816* , in the works. 
*MJ-838* , on request.
the more requests I get, the higher the priority,....
pre-order, via contact form, do not get charged.

*MTB LED lights* are in the Que.

let me know, what you want, need, have.
some will include lens choices.

cheers, Robert
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com

---> once you get yours, don't forget to post, let me know, how it works out for you.


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> update: *soft,wide,euro spot* lenses are in.
> 
> *Bike Ray-II*
> the MS lenses, do not fit. pre-order.
> ...


sent you a message for a wide and euro. got my 3rd magicshine today so i cant wait


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> update: *soft,wide,euro spot* lenses are in.
> 
> *Bike Ray-II*
> the MS lenses, do not fit. pre-order.
> ...


Received the flood and just ordered the spot - definitely interested in options for the 816 when available.

In addition, my order was placed on Tues., mailed Wed., and in my mailbox on Sat. - can't ask for much better than that. Thanks!


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Got my euro spot and flood today. Are you guys just leaving the backing on the tape?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

gticlay said:


> Got my euro spot and flood today. Are you guys just leaving the backing on the tape?


i peeled the backing off and let the tape stick, although might have been a good idea to leave it on till im done swapping lenses...


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So I tried both the euro spot and the floody. I can tell the flood is way too floody but the euro spot holds a ton of promise. About 2x the stock spot in diameter and all the light. The flood is so floody it seems to lose some light imo. No trail time though.


----------



## xjbaylor (Sep 22, 2006)

gticlay said:


> So I tried both the euro spot and the floody. I can tell the flood is way too floody but the euro spot holds a ton of promise. About 2x the stock spot in diameter and all the light. The flood is so floody it seems to lose some light imo. No trail time though.


I felt the same way at first, and I would still appreciate more throw, but it does work pretty well on tight trails. It is easy to outrun on fast trails, but the smooth light does a great job of lighting up tight turns.

If you are riding towards traffic (bikes, foot, cars, etc) it has WAY too much flood and would blind anyone in front of you.

I am excited about its potential as a bar light in conjunction with my helmet light, but I did use it solo and it was acceptable.

One thing I want to look into is, can I get a little more throw by adding a reflector behind the lens. Currently a lot of light must be getting lost in the black body of the light.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

xjbaylor, thanks for the feedback.

for traffic, it should actually blind less, since the LED die is not directly visible,
the side spill, should increase, that's what you referring too, so visibility should be better.
if you take a look, regular car bulbs, have a little shield , not to have the wire/hid, exposed directly, but through a reflector, to minimize, blinding . 
soft/diffused = good, bulb/wire/led/hid directly visible = bad ( traffic)

adding a reflector behind:
quick improvement, use aluminum foil, and secure from outside, with scotch tape.
let me know if you see any improvement, should be slight/better.

*need some help*:
sheet metal, unwrapped template, for this lens to calculate.
easiest, in a 3D sheetmetal design, and than unwrap print,
but I'am no wiz with that. any tips, to do that appreciate, with scissors and compass.

please use contact form attach, files.
just got some mirror foil in, I can test with that. did a quick test, it seams to improve it a tad, can't quantify / measure yet. it's daytime now.

thanks, Rob http://mtbl.robs-x.com


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

nick d said:


> one thought i had, with this type of lens would it be of any benifit to coat the outer cone shaped area with a reflective material that would bounce light back into the honeycomb front part instead of getting lost inside the lighthead?
> 
> just a thought...


I thought the same thing, it definitely needs a reflector. I have two MS lights and did the same test. In my opinion the new lens didn't have more flood area, it was softer/dimmer and missing the hot spot but the hot spot actually generated more light everywhere. I also thought about trying to cut the cone off and see if the patterned lens by itself would work.


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

Got to ride the other night was a little disappointed in the amount of brightness loss with the flood lenses so I ground of the base on one to see if the reflector would fit behind the lense cone, it fits like a glove. took a stock flood and a modified flood outside and there is noticeable improvement in brightness but not huge, The trail will have to be the judge of that. 
Rob whats the chance of making some flood lenses without the cone it just seems like a lot of lumens are lost to all that plastic?


----------



## nick d (May 25, 2007)

did a ride tonight with the following:
one wide and one spot on bars
one spot on helmet

i took some metal tape and applied it to the back of the lens to make a relector of sorts. not sure how much of a difference it actually made but i was much happier with that combo that the dual floods. plenty of light without the annoying hot spots. on fast straight aways or long downhills i could see still outrunning the light, but for our tight twisty single track it worked just fine.

i think the lenses would definatly still benifit from an actuall reflector of some sort as the tape is not as shiny as most reflectors are, and i missed the very bottom of it where it sits around the led.

another thing to note, my floods fit without the factory glass, the wide and spot were a little loose without it. i did two different things to fix this, on one i added the factory glass in front of the lens, and on the other i added a bit of thicker 2 sided tape to the little tape tabs on the back. both easy fixes and i didnt notice a differnce in the beams.

@Rakuman great idea, i think i may try that with one of mine.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I received my soft/flood lenses and put them to the trail. 

As I mentioned in my previous post, the lenses do a good job of canceling out the hot spot made very apparent with the stock lenses. However, peripheral spill intensity is also very significantly reduced. I'm not impressed. I could see its uses in terms of very tight twisting single track with lots of tall foliage on either side of the trail so as to reduce glare bounce but for the local trails I ride, i ended up reverting to original. 

Thanks Rakuman for the tip, I am going to do that right now!


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

I clipped off the protruding edges at the lens base with a pair of shears and filed down any protrusions to get everything flat, smooth and as uniform as possible.

Once i reinserted the OP (orange peel) reflectors behind the soft/flood lens I had to do away with the original lens glass covering as the rubber o-rings were slightly exposed. (If not using the OP reflectors, you would simply drop the new soft/flood lens in and use the original glass lens covering due to some play causing rattling whilst exposing the internals to possible moisture breach).

*Eyeball test result (with new soft/flood lens PLUS orignial OP reflector)*:

Overall brightness increased substantially. Throw penetration and peripheral spill intensity vastly improved. Beam color became less yellow more white. If I were forced to provide an extremely conservative guesstimate, an improvement of at least 15 - 20% when using the OP reflector with new soft/flood lens than when compared to without it. I suspect the results might be even better if instead of the rough orange peel reflector, a smooth type reflector was utilized. By sandwiching the reflector and the new lens together, the LED optic doesn't sit as far in at the base of the new lens as I would have liked. I noticed some beam irregularities on a wall test although not blatantly noticeable on the trail.

Just thinking out loud here - instead of an entirely new cone shaped lens, why not substitute a simple frosted flat lens cover replacement for the originals pictured at the bottom?


----------



## honeydew (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi members, I just joined this forum to participate in this thread. I ride with nick d and purchased a couple of these lenses for my magicshine 900 which is helmet-mounted.

After the backyard beam test I'm thinking of first running the wide lens in the vertical orientation. The eurospot lens seemed to have a dim zone in one quadrant.

It seems obvious that there is benefit to adding a reflective component as others have done. What are thoughts on using a chrome or other reflective spray paint on the back of the lens? Other options would be adapting the lens to accept the stock reflector as above or adding some stainless foil I can get from work.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

new add-on reflector

not ready yet, working on it.

thanks for showing the ideas, feedback also appreciated, through email/contact form on my site.

for the quick fix, use kitchen aluminum foil, 
make sure it is taped, as to not come loose, and short things out.

the spray idea:
most sprays , contain some aggressive chemicals, 
and this optical grade plastic , would deteriorate.
also the paint, absorbs light on a magnitude, compared to a mirror surface.

the new add-on reflector, will be of high optical quality.

wide lens vertical:
had suggested it to a couple of users,
since on trail riding, this would increase the throw.
originally designed, to be as a fog light, lower to the road.

with the euro: 
die pattern, quadrant difference, do think , MS is using lower grade led's and bins,
the lens is symmetrical, as such will magnify any differences on the die.

anybody, who got 2+ MS lights, and 2+ lenses, contact me,
to get on the testing group, for the new add-on reflector.

also added new features, on my site, 
- guestbook
- blog-news

appreciate the help/comments from you.
motto:
use what you got, make it better.
offer options, adapters, and the best mtb light and battery.
new lights in the test Que. 
let me know what you got , need, want. -> contact form
---
let there be light, but I need new glasses, ehm, for my lights.
cheers, Rob
http://mtbl.robs-x.com



honeydew said:


> Hi members, I just joined this forum to participate in this thread. I ride with nick d and purchased a couple of these lenses for my magicshine 900 which is helmet-mounted.
> 
> After the backyard beam test I'm thinking of first running the wide lens in the vertical orientation. The eurospot lens seemed to have a dim zone in one quadrant.
> 
> It seems obvious that there is benefit to adding a reflective component as others have done. What are thoughts on using a chrome or other reflective spray paint on the back of the lens? Other options would be adapting the lens to accept the stock reflector as above or adding some stainless foil I can get from work.


----------



## honeydew (Jan 16, 2011)

Great! I'll rig a foil reflector and buy yours when it is ready for sale. Thanks for the explanation for the dim quadrant, that makes sense.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Just did the mod by grinding down the lens bottom and using the stock reflector. Looks much better now. Can't wait to try it on the trail.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

might want to do the aluminum foil version, DIY.
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page33/index.html

or wait for the mirror reflector
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page15/page21/page34/index.html

added RSS feed to Blog-News
http://www.mtbl.robs-x.com/page17/blog/index.html

keep me posted on your results.
need a breather, and a bier.

cheers, Rob
http://mtbl.robs-x.com



norcom said:


> Just did the mod by grinding down the lens bottom and using the stock reflector. Looks much better now. Can't wait to try it on the trail.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update: reflective mirror added to the lens

soft +18% MR (mirror reflective)
soft +15% AF Aluminum foil
spot +17% MR
spot +14% AF
wide +13% MR
wide +10% AF

measured with my custom light box, I'am sure the perceived brightness increase,
is larger than the numbers show.










it is really hard to cut this material.
probably be 2 bucks extra.

thanks to all the feedback, was able to improve it further.
these are also available now, for Gemini Titan, and Biker Ray-II lights, not just Magicshine. for the MJ-816 triple light, please request. 
for lights, batteries, etc, let me know what you need want, always check with me,
I might be able to get, what you looking for, and as usual always looking to improve.
post your results, don't forget to email me too.
thanks, Rob
https://mtbL.Robs-X.com


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So I rode my MS with the euro spot. The artifacts are a little bit annoying when climbing, but not much. The new spot size and shape is pretty ficking fantastic once you get to the descending part of the ride... you don't even notice any artifacts, just that the beam is nearly perfect in size.


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

new: marine grease

since I had to change lenses and reflectors a lot, don't like metal noise ether,
and nothing is ever perfect enough for those germans.
I added marine grease to the thread on the front anodized ring.
this is to give additional waterproofing, and additional thermal path.
the thermal improvement be minimal ~1-2%, could also use silicon ceramic thermal compound, but that is more expensive, and when dry, will be hard to unscrew.
-------------
Marine Grease 
N.L.G.I: grade 2
drop point: 450F min
water resistance: excellent
warning: 
common sense, do not, touch, get in eyes, eat or feed to pets or children
if you do not feel comfortable, not touching your nose or cell-phone, 
while applying it, please do not use. store in a safe place, with your other poisonous bicycle chemicals. 
contains: Aluminum complex and petroleum derivates,
not tested for electric conductivity, need to measure, might be usable to add additional protection, on the bottom, cable entry.
-------------










send out the first, MG ( Marine Grease) free of charge,
next 20, also included, for lens orders.
picture shows the lenses, with the MF ( mirror foil reflector ) attached.

for the ones , who ground down their lens, send me a picture (contact form + attach)
for shipping+ handling cost, will send out a new free lens with MF (mirror-reflector).

let me know what you think, need, want, lights, batteries, cables, adapters, etc.
post your results

cheers, Rob
https://mtbL.Robs-X.com


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

update Beam-Shots-2



New: 
- MF ( mirror reflector ) added to lenses.

Lights:
Magicshine MJ-808 (original 900) + lenses
Gemini Titan
Bike Ray-II + lenses
Lupine Piko + soft filter
Baja Strykr
Baja Strykr Pro

notes:
after I did the 1x original reflector,
and 6 lens changes on the MS.
Gemini Titan , would not start ! tried different Batteries, no-go.
looks like a warm weather light.

was freezing my fingers, since I had to touch metal, and hold a camera.
a guestbook comment would be nice.
any site improvements, using RW.

if you are interested.
I could do a wall/celling test, and measure light / lux output.
It won't be scientific , but something to relate to.
you need to tickle, contact, me , post, etc so I carry the setup upstairs,...

Always the question, who is the brightest nicest of the bunch ?
1-Baja Strykr - brightest handlebar light, with best reflector
2-Lupine Piko - light and bright helmet light, with a smooth throw
need to explain, the smooth throw/ hotspot. real cudos for that.
if you 've seen the butter smooth beams of halogen lights, you know what I'am talking about, if you look at the color and consistency, top notch design. still have something smoother coming,...for hiking/ cross-country skiing, it be real nice.

well, it's snowing again..... Rob https://mtbL.Robs-X.com


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

After experiencing what I consider unacceptable loss of light output with the three lenses - especially the flood, I picked the Euro Spot as the best lense for my test.

I turned down the body of the Euro Spot lense on the lathe until it fit inside the Magic Shine reflector and was flush to the open end of the reflector. I then carefully flame polished the lathe cut lines with a Mapp gas torch on low flame until the lense was smooth and clear again. The result is the nice wide Euro Spot, but with all, or nearly all of the brightness of the standard MS reflector, and the bonus is that the artifacts are gone!

The MS reflector is pretty darned good, so by keeping it in there and removing enough material off of the lense to fit it inside, you have the best of both worlds.

I run 2 900s with standard reflector on helmet and Euro Spot inside standard reflector on bars. Perfect combination!


----------



## Rakuman (Oct 30, 2004)

isleblue65 said:


> After experiencing what I consider unacceptable loss of light output with the three lenses - especially the flood, I picked the Euro Spot as the best lense for my test.
> 
> I turned down the body of the Euro Spot lense on the lathe until it fit inside the Magic Shine reflector and was flush to the open end of the reflector. I then carefully flame polished the lathe cut lines with a Mapp gas torch on low flame until the lense was smooth and clear again. The result is the nice wide Euro Spot, but with all, or nearly all of the brightness of the standard MS reflector, and the bonus is that the artifacts are gone!
> 
> ...


Can you you post some pics


----------



## isleblue65 (Sep 5, 2009)

This is the best I can do with my SD1400 Elph, but hopefully it gives you an idea.

Euro Spot









Stock MS Reflector









Side by side


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

isleblue65 - your euro spot with MF mirror reflector is on the way

notes:
have tried, bunch of stuff, cutting it down, even adding additional mirror inside down, to the LED,... what I found, there is no visible improvement, and it does not warrant the additional work, and cost.
So , the lens with the high quality mirror surface, as a reflector in the back, is good.

the MF (mirror foild reflector) , is also higher quality then the original reflector. The original reflector, does sit flusher, but does not make a big or visible difference. 
the other thing, tested against the Gemini Titan and Bike Ray-II, they are visible brighter, than the MS, and also notable, like on the wide elliptical, the horizontal, is much more pronounced, and more effective . the euro spot, + MF, does not show, the LED BIN's, and their LED BIN, is of much better quality, more uniform and brighter.
So with with original reflector + 3 lenses, you can choose, from 4 beam pattern ,
and with 2 -3 lights, that should cover a wide spectrum.

anybody tried the lenses with MF, post you favorite combination.
anybody interested in a decent battery case, let me know,
water bottle or frame mount.
I'am trying to improve things on mtb lights, weather it's a $50 buck light or a $1400 buck one. just let me know.
----
cheers, Rob
http://mtbl.robs-x.com


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

So I bought the original euro spot and 'flood' lenses. Did I see you offering a deal with the reflectors on them?


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

just send me an email, how many MF you need, address, I'll send it out.
appreciate $5, for packaging, cutting, labeling, processing, coffee etc.
use contact form.

for the impassioned ones, there is the DIY aluminum foil, instructions are on my site.
not as slick, but will do in a pinch.

cheers, Rob
http://mtbl.robs-x.com



gticlay said:


> So I bought the original euro spot and 'flood' lenses. Did I see you offering a deal with the reflectors on them?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

rschultz101 said:


> just send me an email, how many MF you need, address, I'll send it out.
> appreciate $5, for packaging, cutting, labeling, processing, coffee etc.
> use contact form.
> 
> ...


Cool, sent youThanks!


----------

